

You Don't Like Crossfit? Get Over It - AndrewBissell
http://www.liftbigeatbig.com/2014/05/you-dont-like-crossfit-get-over-it.html

======
snogglethorpe
What's with the bizarre hyper-defensive title... is "Crossfit" something
everybody hates...?

~~~
pnt12
I think there have been some critics concerning its safety and effectiveness.
I think there was a good article criticizing crossfit in hacker news some days
or weeks ago. It seemed to make sense to me.

